# Extrema



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Whats your guys thoughts on the Beretta Extrema?
got one on layaway and wanna know some things about it
this is my first semi auto, ive read about guys breaking in
there guns with bigger loads to start out. does this work?


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

fantastic gun...you won't be disapointed. Just read the manual and do what it says to break it in and you will be fine.

But yes I did break mine in with high base shells (never had a jamb yet in 3 seasons)

Search the forum you will find lots of threads like your question.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey thanks for the help


----------

